# 29 Gallon Planted Tank



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all! I'm new to planted tanks, and I've recently broken my 29G out of storage to set it up as a low-tech, planted angelfish tank. And what did I do? I pretty much made a huge series of ridiculous decisions and mistakes. :icon_redf BUT. I've learned from them. At the moment, I have an ugly mess of a tank that's driving me mad with how long it will take these plants to grow out.

A few details:
Lighting - T5 HO Fixture with 2x24W bulbs
Substrate - an unattractive mix of black gravel and laterite.
Heat - 100W Stealth (@ 80ºF)
Filtration - one ancient Aqua-Tech 20-40 Power Filter.

Plants: one Hard to Kill Package from Aqua Botanic.
2 Java Fern
3 Java Lace Fern
2 Anubias nana 
4 Cryptocoryne spiralis
6 Cryptocoryne wendtii small
2 Wisteria
10 Dwarf Sag (1 bunch)
1 Java moss
and an extremely tall mystery plant that is NOT hornwort.

Sadly, the plants were all fairly banged-up upon arrival (mostly the wisteria and brown java moss) and I hope they recover. The snails, I can tolerate.

The poor decisions: I started out with black gravel, and suddenly I thought, 'Wait! What if these plants can't survive on gravel?' And then I rushed out on an impulse and bought a ton of laterite, using it to help anchor the plants because I (obviously) didn't have enough gravel to begin with. If I had ordered Flourite two weeks ago, I wouldn't have this problem. The only things I've done RIGHT are invest in the T5 system and NOT in any fish as of yet (I'm not new to aquariums/fish as a whole).

Questions: How long do you think it will take these plants to fill out? And would it be terrible to put another layer of black gravel/Flourite over the substrate to hide the ugliness? I apologize, but you don't get a photograph just yet..it's monstrous.

Thoughts? Concerns? Suggestions for not being such an irrational spaz? All are welcome. :icon_roll


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!!

I'm afraid you've also got issues with your fixture, sad to say... running a 2 bulb T5HO fixture over this tank puts you squarely into the "high light" category, meaning you're also going to need to run CO2 and dose ferts on a regular basis.

You can adjust your substrate however you'd like/think looks best, but keep in mind you don't want more than 2-3" total depth or else you run the risk of developing anaerobic spots, which can generate poisonous gasses.

If you do decide to swap out to Flourite instead, make sure you rinse it REALLY well before use.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for such a speedy response! The two 24W bulbs put me at roughly 1.6 watts/gallon, isn't this considered low-light? :x And yes, I've heard Flourite is heck to wash thoroughly, but it's pretty attractive.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The WPG guideline doesn't work for the relatively new T5 or T5HO technology, it was based on light output from standard T12 and T8s.

Most T5HO fixtures put out approximately 2x the usable light per watt than T8 fixtures.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

AGH, wow. That's something I didn't anticipate. I really don't want to have to handle CO2 dosaging, but I suppose I have to now. :T So basically its WPG "strength" is like the equivalent of..3WPG. I'll never trust a pet store owner again, even those who are usually relatively knowledgeable.

-Facepalm.-

Edit: This just in, I'm too lazy/preoccupied with art school to deal with a high-light tank. Is it possible for me to remove one bulb and just roll with one T5HO 24W? Or is that a stupid question? :T The fixture and bulbs weren't cheap, so I could always return them for store credit...and hey, all my fish would be paid for. 

The old fixture for my 29G was a regular 30" 1x20W hood.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Some fixtures will work with just one bulb, others won't.

Personally, I'd probably return it and get a Coralife T5NO from www.BigAlsOnline.com. That's what I'm running over my own 29gal, and IMO it's on the high end of low light, but my tank is doing fine w/out CO2.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had 2x24W T5HO on my 29g, and even with DIY CO2, it was too much light, meaning a lot of algae. Now i just run one of those T5NO along with the stock 20W bulb and it's near perfect for low-tech.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate finding out before cooking $50+ worth of low-light plants. It turns out the fixture won't function with one bulb, so I'll be returning it tomorrow. Lord, those LPS guys are going to get tired of me between pinky trips, vivarium and aquarium crap and (eventually) angelfish. 

I'll get a T5NO as recommended. :]


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Er, could someone link me to the proper fixture? I'm not very experienced as far as lighting goes, as far as I can see T5NO only refers to the bulbs..and I'm not sure I'd want to use NO bulbs for a HO fixture.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

just a thought... i had a 2x24w T5HO fixture over my 29g with no co2/excel what so ever. the trick is to get it raised up far enough. in this case you have to get the fixture about 18" above the tank. that will get you back down to low light levels. if you're willing to hang the fixture, i'd hold on to it. that way you'll be able to go higher light later w/o having to buy another fixture. i would like to disclose that you will get a room full of light spill. that's really the only down side.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

thewesterngate said:


> AGH, wow. That's something I didn't anticipate. I really don't want to have to handle CO2 dosaging, but I suppose I have to now. :T So basically its WPG "strength" is like the equivalent of..3WPG. I'll never trust a pet store owner again, even those who are usually relatively knowledgeable.
> 
> -Facepalm.-
> 
> ...



You could retrofit your old fixture hood with a 1x55w BrightKit from AHSupply.com.. I did that for my 29 and I love it. Its also going to be the cheapest solution for you.
Every time I go to a LFS I avoid the employees as much as possible. I wish I could even bag my own fish.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

oldpunk78 said:


> just a thought... i had a 2x24w T5HO fixture over my 29g with no co2/excel what so ever. the trick is to get it raised up far enough. in this case you have to get the fixture about 18" above the tank. that will get you back down to low light levels. if you're willing to hang the fixture, i'd hold on to it. that way you'll be able to go higher light later w/o having to buy another fixture. i would like to disclose that you will get a room full of light spill. that's really the only down side.


I have 3x24 T5HO over my 29g. I run 2 lights 10 hours a day, the third light for a noon burst for 3 hours. The light hangs on chains 11" above the tank. I have mineralized top soil capped with 3M color quartz as substrate, the tank is planted heavily. I've only had the tank up for 3 months now, but I have had no algae issues at all. I dose excel, recommended amounts, 3-4x a week. Just as oldpunk said, I'd hold onto the light.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Hm..I live in an apartment, so the whole hanging bit might be difficult..but I could manage it with help (I'm very short..and I don't own a ladder). It sounds much better than ordering yet another fixture.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

thewesterngate said:


> Er, could someone link me to the proper fixture? I'm not very experienced as far as lighting goes, as far as I can see T5NO only refers to the bulbs..and I'm not sure I'd want to use NO bulbs for a HO fixture.


http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

this is the light I have on my 36 bow front. It is a great little light, and puts out quite a bit of nice light. it is a T-5NO light


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Phew, wow. I couldn't hang it from the ceiling but I moved a wire shelving unit over, removed all but the topmost shelf, and set the light fixture on it. This elevates it to exactly 11" above the water's surface, and it's a 18"-deep tank.

Low-light now, plz? ;P










(Still quite unattractive, but functional. I also lowered the timer to 8 hours of light. Should I reduce/increase it?)


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

You could make that work. Put some houseplants around the tank/light. Try getting some plants to grow up and out of tank. A riptarium with planters in back, maybe some vines growing from planters crawling up shelving unit. Zip tie the cord of the light to the shelving unit. You could def make that work.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll definitely get some houseplants, too. I love having things growing all over my apartment.

Quick question; I'm incredibly impatient and I'm thinking of draining off a good amount of water into a clean aquarium-designated bin, putting the plants in there, and maybe replacing the substrate entirely. Will the plants go through way too much shock by doing this? I just want a well-scaped, carefully planned aquarium so I can go ahead and stock it in the next few weeks. :T


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Crypts may throw a temper tantrum (they're prone to that anyways LOL) but should be fine in the long run... I doubt the rest of the plants will have any problem whatsoever as long as you keep the light going for them.

Do it all in one day and you shouldn't have any issues at all (other than potential Crypt melt- and that's so common I wouldn't worry about it LOL)


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

But plan the entire set up out....do your homework first on type of substrate, additional plants you want to grow, does it fit your lighting/fish? etc. I find doing it right the first time saves me money in the long run.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't do a very good job this first time.  I plan on having angelfish (maybe three or four, I'm fine with slightly overstocking since it will be heavily planted. Eventually.) and possibly a pair of German Blue Rams OR Bolivian Rams (which are more hardy)..and a scattering of bottom-feeders. 

Lauralee: Yeah, they're definitely unhappy with being shipped here, so they're already quite fussy. 

londonloco: I have Flourite available at the LPS, but anything else I'll have to order online. Intense planning will definitely happen.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO even one angel is really pushing it for a 29gal tank. An adult angel is a big fish, and really needs swimming room. Putting more angels in there will really be overcrowding them and asking for aggression issues. If you should happen to get a pair, they're very likely to kill everything else in a tank this small once they spawn. I've got friends whose spawning angels won't share 75gal tanks with any other fish...

I'd go with a pair of Rams, instead.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had my heart set on angels forever. I don't intend on breeding them, really..what if I just got a pair of males? And on the same train of thought, I have two 10G tanks set up on a heavy wooden dresser..one 29G and three unused 2.5G. I currently have my corn snake in a 10G to be upgraded once she's bigger (she has her own desk).

Idea: I want to break down all of the 10 and 2.5s to make space for another large aquarium..perhaps this one can be the angelfish tank. For a group of angels, what size tank would you recommend? The dresser can handle a lot of weight, and is 56.5" long and 18" wide.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

thewesterngate said:


> Yeah, I didn't do a very good job this first time.  I plan on having angelfish (maybe three or four, I'm fine with slightly overstocking since it will be heavily planted. Eventually.) and possibly a pair of German Blue Rams OR Bolivian Rams (which are more hardy)..and a scattering of bottom-feeders.
> 
> londonloco: I have Flourite available at the LPS, but anything else I'll have to order online. Intense planning will definitely happen.


Dr. Fosters and Smith and That Pet Place both have $5.99 shipping. So don't limit yourself to Flourite. I am setting up a 20g long for my shell dwellers, I just ordered 3 bags of Flourite black sand, shipping was still $5.99. If you can wait until Spring, I'd go with Mineralized Top Soil capped with whatever of your choice. I have 3 tanks with this substrate, the plants love it! Good Luck....


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

londonloco said:


> Dr. Fosters and Smith and That Pet Place both have $5.99 shipping. So don't limit yourself to Flourite. I am setting up a 20g long for my shell dwellers, I just ordered 3 bags of Flourite black sand, shipping was still $5.99. If you can wait until Spring, I'd go with Mineralized Top Soil capped with whatever of your choice. I have 3 tanks with this substrate, the plants love it! Good Luck....


That's not bad at all, and I have to work on impatiently waiting for orders to arrive. I love black sand, so I might go with a few bags of it..though I do worry how much it will be kicked up when I start to plant. Or is it best to just pour it in, fill it just above the sand, plant, and then carefully fill the rest of the way?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

thewesterngate said:


> That's not bad at all, and I have to work on impatiently waiting for orders to arrive. I love black sand, so I might go with a few bags of it..though I do worry how much it will be kicked up when I start to plant. Or is it best to just pour it in, fill it just above the sand, plant, and then carefully fill the rest of the way?


Sand is knew to me, so I've been reading up on it. I think I'm going to rinse it well, add it to the tank, fill it just above the sand, plant, and then carefully add water with a dish sitting in tank to the top. If I'm wrong, I'd love some input here. Shellies are diggers, so I have anubias and java fern tied to shells and driftwood in the tank with them now. Adds some color to the tank, makes my Muliti's blue eyes/light yellow fins stand out more. I'm going to try a small area blocked off with driftwood and plant some crypts in the sand. If they dig them up, well, it was worth the try.


----------

